# Strange Bubbles on Paintwork



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Happy New Year!

Whilst washing the car today I noticed these bubbles in the clear coat on my rear wing and wondered if anyone could shed some light on what they are and the cause? I've had this car for 4 years so I think I would have noticed this before now.

Thank you! :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Has the car been repainted recently?


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Rappy said:


> Has the car been repainted recently?


Not in my ownership but there are signs it had some spray work to tidy it up by the previous owner/dealer.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Serkie said:


> Not in my ownership but there are signs it had some spray work to tidy it up by the previous owner/dealer.


Thats it then I'm afraid  Looks like the rear bumper as well.

Google search solvent pop.

Needs repainting by a professional.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Link to PPG

https://uk.ppgrefinish.com/en/paint-defects/solvent-popping/


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Rappy said:


> Link to PPG
> 
> https://uk.ppgrefinish.com/en/paint-defects/solvent-popping/


Thanks pal! :thumb:


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

It has been painted either using cheap paint/thinners or it has been done in a damp atmosphere. Or a combination of both. The only rectification is a repaint. If you try to flat and polish you'll pop all the bubbles, probably exposing the primer beneath.


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Micro blistering caused by a previous poor quality repair 
Its like a ticking time bomb as to when it appears but a complete strip to bare metal and repaint is only solution


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Looking at the pictures again, you can clearly see in the first picture the crinkled paint finish, classic poor quality repaint.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

microblisters , damp has gotten in there at some stage

often seen this with car covers ...no fix other than sand it all off and repaint


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks all. Lesson learnt for next time.

Decided it was time to dispose of the car.


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Serkie said:


> Thanks all. Lesson learnt for next time.
> 
> Decided it was time to dispose of the car.


That's a shame. The CR-V I'm about to move on has that on the front wing where an otherwise well regarded local bodyshop carried out a repair for my dad back in 2012 and then 5 years later the micro blisters appeared. A shame as the paint is otherwise (a few lacquer blisters on the leading edge of the roof aside) pretty perfect for a 19 year old car. That never struck me as a good enough reason to shift a car on though but perhaps that was because it was the practical car rather than my pride and joy. The risk of this happening did fill me with fear now I've had to get my much newer BMW painted after clouting Bambi a few months back.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Ennoch said:


> That's a shame. The CR-V I'm about to move on has that on the front wing where an otherwise well regarded local bodyshop carried out a repair for my dad back in 2012 and then 5 years later the micro blisters appeared. A shame as the paint is otherwise (a few lacquer blisters on the leading edge of the roof aside) pretty perfect for a 19 year old car. That never struck me as a good enough reason to shift a car on though but perhaps that was because it was the practical car rather than my pride and joy. The risk of this happening did fill me with fear now I've had to get my much newer BMW painted after clouting Bambi a few months back.


This Civic was a second car and used to commute into London a few times a week. I've kept it clean and mechanically perfect but cosmetically its seen better days. She's no looker and pretty basic inside but my wife and I really like driving the car and it's been 100% reliable.

So much so I've replaced it with another Civic! Showroom post soon.


----------

